# Help with copyright



## The-EP (Jul 21, 2007)

This may be a silly question but if for example i wanted to sell Dr who tee-shirts or designs from films using a service like Cafepress,would i be risking breaking copyright laws? Im guessing these online t-shirt companies have well and truly covered themselves in the terms and conditions.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes you would be subject to a lawsuit for copyright infringement. Believe me even dead people are making millions on their likeness. try doing a 3 stooges shirt and putting it on the market.. You may get away with doing one shirt for your self but that is as far as I would go. Lou


----------



## jimmy gallagher (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi Lou Im Jimmy. I Want To Learn As Much As I Can . Anything On T-shirt Printing Of All Types. Right Now I Have Zero Knowledge. One Thing I Want To Do Is Print Or Make Band T-shirts , Is It Possible To Pay For Transfer's That Have Full Copyright??? Or How Do The Online T-shirt Companies Do It.

Does The Press In Your Videos Cost Much , And Can I Use It In The Home
Thanks Jimmy


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

The-EP said:


> would i be risking breaking copyright laws?


No, you wouldn't be risking breaking them at all. You would clearly and 100% definitely be breaking them. None of that pesky doubt or risk.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

jimmy gallagher said:


> Is It Possible To Pay For Transfer's That Have Full Copyright???


Yes, places like New World Sales sell these kind of transfers.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

Solmu said:


> No, you wouldn't be risking breaking them at all. You would clearly and 100% definitely be breaking them. None of that pesky doubt or risk.


Trademark laws, too.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

jimmy gallagher said:


> Hi Lou Im Jimmy. I Want To Learn As Much As I Can . Anything On T-shirt Printing Of All Types. Right Now I Have Zero Knowledge. One Thing I Want To Do Is Print Or Make Band T-shirts , Is It Possible To Pay For Transfer's That Have Full Copyright??? Or How Do The Online T-shirt Companies Do It.
> 
> Does The Press In Your Videos Cost Much , And Can I Use It In The Home
> Thanks Jimmy


Hi Jimmy, if you keep reading through the forums and use the search feature, you'll find many answers to your questions 

You won't find band t-shirts as heat transfers. Places like New World Sales sell actual printed t-shirts from bands/movies/cartoons wholesale, but they are already printed.

That's how most t-shirt companies do it.

Here's a post with good info on a heat press: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t9682.html

If you have more questions, it may be best to start a separate topic for your question so as not to draw this thread too far off topic.


----------



## jimmy gallagher (Sep 1, 2007)

thanks this has been a great source of help , havent got much time to respond, due to long shift hours but , will try soon jimmy


----------



## megaloprintiac (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Help with trademarking*

Im looking into trademarking my brand. I have had a sift through many of the forums, and I believe this is the closest i have found to aiding me.

I design everything from scratch and from memory for screenprinting, all of my images are copyright.

I would like to know whether it is infact illegal to trade under a brand that is not trade marked, or does it simply run the risk of being replicated by someone else?

Also can anybody recommend somewhere where I can find out more about trademarks specifically within the tshirt industry. 
Im afraid my knowledge of this law is slightly lacking. 

One more thing, I am based in the UK, so does international laws differ on this.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Help with trademarking*



BLAKE clothing said:


> I would like to know whether it is infact illegal to trade under a brand that is not trade marked, or does it simply run the risk of being replicated by someone else?


It's not illegal. In fact, in the U.S. it is _required _before you can successfully apply for a trademark. 

Unfortunately, I don't know anything about UK or international trademarks. If you don't get a response soon, I would suggest posting a thread with a title that specifically says that you are looking or UK/International trademark info.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Help with trademarking*



BLAKE clothing said:


> One more thing, I am based in the UK, so does international laws differ on this.


They do differ, but they're mostly very similar. It would be good to try and get some UK specific advice, but the US laws are at least a reasonable starting point.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

You can trade mark your name but not a design. That would be copyright.


----------

